# Single pet sheep?



## Ellie May (Feb 5, 2016)

This is a followup to my other post about raising a bottle baby. I have a mini farm/petting zoo and I just want one sheep. I know they are herd animals but I have seen single sheep in a similar situation that seemed just fine. I have a goat, donkeys and horses, etc. and I think a bottle baby would tend to think of me  and the others as his herd? It might not be the perfect situation but I have a feeling being a pet in a forever mini farm home would be a better fate than most lambs will end up having...I appreciate any input!


----------



## kccjer (Feb 5, 2016)

I have sold a goat to a single goat home.  Galaxy is super bonded to his little girl.  I don't see a problem with it, but I know most will say differently.


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 5, 2016)

The rule I know of is it has to be with another hoofed animal?

A friend of mine had a single goat doeling raised like a dog, in the house... she became very frustrated and had some attitude issues. I believe if the baby is with a goat or other hoofed animals it should do just fine.


----------



## Ellie May (Feb 5, 2016)

What is Galaxy, a goat or sheep? I have no problems with single goats, mine is bonded to my jenny.I know sheep are a little different...


----------



## Ellie May (Feb 5, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> The rule I know of is it has to be with another hoofed animal?
> 
> A friend of mine had a single goat doeling raised like a dog, in the house... she became very frustrated and had some attitude issues. I believe if the baby is with a goat or other hoofed animals it should do just fine.


Thanks, those were my thoughts too.


----------



## kccjer (Feb 5, 2016)

Galaxy is a goat.  But I hear the same thing about goats all the time.  I would have no problem keeping a single if I really didn't want 2.  But that's just me.


----------



## purplequeenvt (Feb 5, 2016)

I wouldn't really recommend having just one sheep. Especially not a boy! Even a lone wether (castrated ram) will become pushy and annoying. 

Goats seem to be a bit more flexible and will bond with horses and other animals.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 5, 2016)

I had a single sheep at one time. I didn't raise her; I bought her full grown. She was only moderately friendly, so I doubt she was bottle raised. At the time I owned her, I had at least one goat to keep her company, and she seemed happy enough with the goats (on several occasions, I saw her playing with the baby goats; it was really cute). For a sheep, she was quite small, and I'm not sure what breed(s) she was - the person I got her from had been told she was a Baby Doll sheep, but she had a clean face, and my impression is that Baby Dolls (Southdowns?) have wooly faces.


----------

